# Daniel's 4BLD Video Tutorials



## kinch2002 (Jan 31, 2011)

1. Comm Centres
2. r2 Edges
3. Corners and bigger cubes
4. Mini tutorial on face-interchange comms (to improve one of the cases in video 1)
5. Example memo and solve (very long, but hopefully thorough!)
6. Not yet made - Memo methods

Enjoy


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2011)

It's nice that you can made big cubes BLD tutorial in only 3 parts  I need 5 parts to do it. This guy even need 13 parts, and I can hardly understand a thing he said. 

Very nice effort! Gonna watch it later.


----------



## Stini (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not really into BLD, but commutators are cool so I checked your video about centers. Overall I liked the video, but your handling of the case with "two centers swapped" seemed a bit awkward to me. I would probably do something like [l', U r U'] instead (also same idea works for the opposite case like [l2, U r2 U']). Also I think it's worth mentioning that centers can be interchangeable by a face turn as well, which some people might find more intuitive. For example [l u l', U] seems very clear to me and you can easily replace U with U' or U2. It could be easier for some people to solve trickier cases by doing a setup to this case (that is, just find a move that puts two centers on the same face). Nevertheless a cool video


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't watched any yet, but I imagine these are very good tutorials. 
By briefly looking at them I can see good lighting, a good angle, good video lengths and the hands of a great solver.

Should this be moved to the "How-to's, Guides, etc." forum section?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the videos. I started learning 4BLD today from youtube user seerusgod. (The guy with 13 parts). I spent a couple hours on it today, but never realized how easy edges/corners were. It took quite a while to figure out parity, but I think I have it down. 
I'll check out the centers video later, because I'm in class right now. It was kind of hard for me to understand seerusgod's comm centers tutorial. That's the only part that I have left to learn. You are probably my last hope for commutators right now. If it's too difficult, I'll just try out u2.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stini said:


> I would probably do something like [l', U r U'] instead (also same idea works for the opposite case like [l2, U r2 U']). Also I think it's worth mentioning that centers can be interchangeable by a face turn as well, which some people might find more intuitive. For example [l u l', U] seems very clear to me and you can easily replace U with U' or U2. It could be easier for some people to solve trickier cases by doing a setup to this case (that is, just find a move that puts two centers on the same face). Nevertheless a cool video


Thanks for the feedback. I was actually thinking about that earlier today, but couldn't summon the motivation to go back and re-edit it all. Thing is, I have a weird way of thinking about those 2-centre cases when I'm solving, which does indeed boil down the the exact face-interchange comms that you talk about, but I figured it would be easier to teach it by setting up to a case I'd already taught. As you can see, I got a bit confused when I got the cancellation a couple of moves from the end - I was in fact just doing the face-interchange comm with a couple of useless moves at the end, despite claiming that it was a one move setup to a normal 8 mover 



Zane_C said:


> Should this be moved to the "How-to's, Guides, etc." forum section?


Yes it probably should - can a mod do that? Thanks

EDIT: Also, should the spelling be 4BLD centers or centres? I always type the latter, but other cubing resources use the former. Maybe it's a UK thing like colour


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

Perfect timing!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 1, 2011)

<3 accent bro


----------



## Kynit (Feb 1, 2011)

I would really appreciate a tutorial on memorizing the centers! I find it impossible to keep track of what I'm memorizing. Edges are also difficult but doable.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would also appreciate a tutorial on memorizing. In the example solve you did you just switched buffers and that seems a bit confusing as to how you would do that on the fly unless you'd recognize during memo that the letter is a letter on the U face (aka in a posible buffer)

Also, on 5:53 couldn't you have done a U2 setup instead of BAB'A'? I realize it's 2+ move but yeah.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kynit said:


> I would really appreciate a tutorial on memorizing the centers! I find it impossible to keep track of what I'm memorizing. Edges are also difficult but doable.


 


RyanReese09 said:


> I would also appreciate a tutorial on memorizing. In the example solve you did you just switched buffers and that seems a bit confusing as to how you would do that on the fly unless you'd recognize during memo that the letter is a letter on the U face (aka in a posible buffer)
> 
> Also, on 5:53 couldn't you have done a U2 setup instead of BAB'A'? I realize it's 2+ move but yeah.


Ok I'll make a video on memo - hopefully later this week. It will cover what/how to memo centers and edges, and explain some different memo methods.
@Ryan yes I could have done U2, but I wanted to explain backwards comms too. They can always be avoided by doing a setup move like you said, and usually I'd just do the U2 tbh, but I had to explain them anyway.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay Daniel


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok I've finished making my example solve video that several people have been requesting, and it's been edited into the OP. It's much longer than I thought it would be, but hopefully that means it will be helpful! Have fun 

EDIT: Can a mod move this to the How-to's and guides section? Thanks


----------

